# Mojo - Holographic Bands



## onemoretime (21 November 2011)

Has anyone every used one of these.  You can apparently get patches for horses which fit onto the cheek pieces of the bridle.

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has used them.  They retail at £29.99.


----------



## KatB (21 November 2011)

I have got some trialling at the moment... and know a few people who swear by them!


----------



## onemoretime (21 November 2011)

That's interesting KatB I will be watching the reponses to this post as if good, I will get one for my horse.


----------



## mil1212 (21 November 2011)

I have recently got some for my horses. I got them to mainly use on my youngsters - but they are on holiday at the moment, so I have been using them on my very sane, slow and sensible 15 year old, and they dont appear to have made any difference to him, but it's probably not a very representative test! What I am hoping is that when I get back on the youngsters they'll help stop me being catapulted off


----------



## JC1 (21 November 2011)

I bought some to use on my scatty TB mare, as I've been bringing her back into work after an injury. My livery recommended them - she's a physio and has been looking into how they work.
She does seem very sensible at the moment!
I've also been wearing one myself to help with an ongoing shoulder problem - I have to say that I notice when I'm not wearing it!


----------



## onemoretime (21 November 2011)

That's interesting JCi.  Keep the opinions coming.


----------



## PapaFrita (21 November 2011)

Just out of interest (had never heard of them), what are they supposed to do?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 November 2011)

Lots of feedback here about them from another forum:

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=103831


----------



## onemoretime (21 November 2011)

I would like to hear if anyone has had success with them.


----------



## KatB (21 November 2011)

Couldn't reply in more detail earlier, but my SJ trainer is a massive believer in them now. She reckons a younger horse she had probs with before was far more focussed, to the point she jumped a line of fences under saddle for the first time ever quietly and confident whilst wearing them, when previously trotting around the arena could be exciting! She has also had a lot of injuries, and says she can tell when she's not wearing them now, as they help with stiffness etc. I'm not convinced they make any difference to my mare, but a girl on the yard has borrowed them and thinks there is something in it. Obviously, if they do work, there are some who would be more open to it than others, as i depends on what is causing the weakness/issues in the first place


----------



## Dizzle (21 November 2011)

They had them for sale in Poundland a few months ago, they're based on the science of b*ll*****!


----------



## Super_Kat (21 November 2011)

will they have a stand at Olympia? I'm keen to try them


----------



## Broodle (21 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Just out of interest (had never heard of them), what are they supposed to do?
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea either so had a look on their website, where their "technology" section has this to say:

"MOJO State-of-the-art holographic discs and Performance Wristbands marries the traditional Chinese medicine of acupuncture and holographic energy technologies to produce a revolutionary delivery system achieving balance, harmony, and influencing the body for better health.

For over 6,000 years, various cultures have understood that objects and natural sensations influence our daily lives with their color, sound, design, etc. With the revolutionary advances in  holographic technology, we are able to capture these natural influences and create ways to store and retrieve the information using holograms. The body can now access this information through acupuncture points on an 'as needed' basis in a non-invasive way."

So that's cleared that up then   Sorry OP, but they sound a bit loony to me.


----------



## onemoretime (21 November 2011)

Super_Kat said:



			will they have a stand at Olympia? I'm keen to try them
		
Click to expand...

yes, I believe there will be a stand there.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 November 2011)

Would it not be cheaper to strap an old cash card to you to see if the power of a hologram has an effect on you?!


----------



## stencilface (21 November 2011)

Hmm, I'm up for trying many alternative treatments, but this one is beyond me! 

I was explaining all the alternative therapies available for horse to my friends christian wife the other day, she (completely non horsey) offered to come lay her hands on my horse and pray for him   As an atheist I was a little taken aback and politely said, yes, we must do that sometime!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (21 November 2011)

These essentially seem to be an equine equivalent of the 'power balance' bands in which case see:

http://gizmodo.com/5723577/powerbalance-admits-their-wristbands-are-a-scam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Balance

http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.phtml/itemId/964065

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11805616

etc

(my personal favourite is this: http://skepticbros.com/placebo-bands/ made in EXACTLY the same factory as the 'proper' power balance bands, for a fraction of the price and no pseudoscience claims - plus all profit to charity  )


----------



## Cyclops (21 November 2011)

Con springs to mind - but if you wear one and psychologically feel better then it works for you! Not sure if the horse will believe all that's said though?!!!


----------



## kerilli (21 November 2011)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			These essentially seem to be an equine equivalent of the 'power balance' bands in which case see:

http://gizmodo.com/5723577/powerbalance-admits-their-wristbands-are-a-scam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Balance

http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.phtml/itemId/964065

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-11805616

etc

(my personal favourite is this: http://skepticbros.com/placebo-bands/ made in EXACTLY the same factory as the 'proper' power balance bands, for a fraction of the price and no pseudoscience claims - plus all profit to charity  )
		
Click to expand...

haha brilliant. now, i'm as nutty and credulous as anyone, but this is just mental stuff. love the power of placebo though so may buy one of the last ones listed. not sure 'placebo' works on ponies though... ?!?!


----------



## becky6426 (22 November 2011)

Hi everyone if anyone in interested in MOJO'S let me know i work for them and for you sceptics the hundreds of people that call and email with their great feedback can't really all be wrong or conned can they....??
I know there has been bad press about the holographic bands but if you look into it does MOJO get mentioned anywhere??
I honestly would not work for the company if i thought for one minute they weren't a great product.
OK they don't help 100% of people but there are many people wearing them and won't take them off!
They may help with stress, stiffness, balance, strength, flexibility,recovery, co-ordination and endurance (not spelling though!!)
As far as the horse patches are concerned feedback has been great with regards to more suppleness, less tense and stiff, less spooky, more relaxed and focused attitude to work. 
Anyone that wants to find out more my email address at work is becky@dohltd.com or call office hours 01656 746984
The bands cost £29.99 each and the horse patches are the same but sold in pairs and we charge no p&p.
If anyones followed the link to horsegossip i'm sellyblue


----------



## Dizzle (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Hi everyone if anyone in interested in MOJO'S let me know i work for them and for you sceptics the hundreds of people that call and email with their great feedback can't really all be wrong or conned can they....??
		
Click to expand...

Yes 

http://skeptivet.blogspot.com/2009/07/placebo-effect-in-animals-and-their.html


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

I cannot believe people think that wearing a wristband with a hologram on it will have more of an effect than carrying a wallet full of cards with holograms on them. Surely the more holograms the greater the effect?! Well, you know what they say about a fool and his money....


----------



## bounce (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Hi everyone if anyone in interested in MOJO'S let me know i work for them and for you sceptics the hundreds of people that call and email with their great feedback can't really all be wrong or conned can they....??
I know there has been bad press about the holographic bands but if you look into it does MOJO get mentioned anywhere??
I honestly would not work for the company if i thought for one minute they weren't a great product.
OK they don't help 100% of people but there are many people wearing them and won't take them off!
They may help with stress, stiffness, balance, strength, flexibility,recovery, co-ordination and endurance (not spelling though!!)
As far as the horse patches are concerned feedback has been great with regards to more suppleness, less tense and stiff, less spooky, more relaxed and focused attitude to work. 
Anyone that wants to find out more my email address at work is becky@dohltd.com or call office hours 01656 746984
The bands cost £29.99 each and the horse patches are the same but sold in pairs and we charge no p&p.
If anyones followed the link to horsegossip i'm sellyblue 

Click to expand...

Becky, as you work for them can you tell us exactly the science behind how they work? And what scientific trials have been carried out to prove there effectiveness?


----------



## becky6426 (22 November 2011)

Just had a quick read through the link and can't see anything that mentions MOJO's at all!
Yes i do agree that maybe its all in the mind and for that reason when we are at shows doing the demonstrations we sometimes use a band that has had the holograms taken out without the person knowing and they can't wait to tell you the test hasn't worked as soon as you show them the band there's a big smile creeping on their face!!
As far as the horses are concerned they have no idea they have them on so how can it be a placebo effect?
We have also trialled them on competition horses and the riders have had no idea that the horse was wearing the mojo's (unless you know they are there you can't see them) and they've come back from a finishing a cross country round / sj course or dressage test saying they had the best ride ever the horse has gone brilliantly etc. How can that be a placibo effect??
Ok i'm not here to convince everyone to run out and buy them but i will stand up for a product i believe in against people that are willing to slag them off without being open to the fact that yes they may actually help!


----------



## winkles (22 November 2011)

£29.99!?


----------



## Kobie (22 November 2011)

Not horsey, But back in July I was knocked off my bike and cracked my shoulder blade pus tore all the muscles and ligaments within the rotator cuff of my shoulder (I stupidly kept hold of my handle bars whilst flying through the air!) I was in intense pain for about 8 weeks with the hospital med's not really helping, My mum saw one of these bands in the pound shop and so got one for me to try, I really didn't think it would do anything, BUT the difference after 24hr was seriously impressive! I've taken to wearing it again now as the damp/cold has been playing havoc with the mobility in my shoulder.


----------



## becky6426 (22 November 2011)

I can't really tell you the exact science behind them but can explain to you my version of how they work in english (i am no scientist LOL)
So here goes - everything around us gives of waves/ frequencies whatever you like to call them which can affect the natural balance of the body.
The holograms act as filters against these and therefore neutralise these frequencies/ waves resulting in the natural balance being restored.
As i said before they aren't 100% guarenteed to help anyone at all but if they do benefit people it can't be a bad thing??
At the moment we are desperatly trying to get together scientific evidence to prove there is something in it but have you ever tried to prove something that people don't fully understand like did the chicken come before the egg it's a nightmare!!
Believe me as soon as we have written evidence i'll be swinging from the rafters!!


----------



## becky6426 (22 November 2011)

Yes £29.99 i'm not rich but people are willing to spend £100's of pounds on magnetic rugs and wraps and is there really any scientific evidence to prove they really work?? (not that i don't believe they do work)
I think in this day and age we need to be a bit more open to new things if they help they help if they don't there's always ebay


----------



## bounce (22 November 2011)

So Becky you are not selling Mojo bands but some form of copy as Mojo Bands say that there is embedded technology in the hologram and I have heard claims that the embedded technology is a certain microwave frequency which is emitted.  
Surely if you are selling an item then you should know how it works.  Perhaps you can ask your designer the details and let us know.  Incidentally if this is confirmed technology which has scientific evidence to back it up, how come no one has patented it?  As it stands anyone can make a rubber bracelet and place a hologram on it and make claims.  If it was proven technology then the person to discover this would have put a patent against it to secure the design of the technology.


----------



## TarrSteps (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			magnetic rugs and wraps and is there really any scientific evidence to prove they really work??
		
Click to expand...

There is some evidence that magnets alter blood flow, which could be beneficial in the case of an injury or chronic condition.  There is, however, a great deal of debate about which magnets do what and whether or not all magnets have some effect.  

The credit card thing is making me laugh.


----------



## Polotash (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Everything around us gives of waves/ frequencies whatever you like to call them which can affect the natural balance of the body.
The holograms act as filters against these and therefore neutralise these frequencies/ waves resulting in the natural balance being restored.
		
Click to expand...

Snort. I am a scientist, and this is total rubbish.


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)




----------



## stencilface (22 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			There is some evidence that magnets alter blood flow, which could be beneficial in the case of an injury or chronic condition.  There is, however, a great deal of debate about which magnets do what and whether or not all magnets have some effect.  

The credit card thing is making me laugh. 

Click to expand...

My vet mocks me for my use of of magnetic boots and rug - referring to me as 'one of those neurotic owners' the cheeky beggar!   Although he did concede that studies show that magnets raise body surface temperature, if nothing else.


----------



## Dizzle (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			At the moment we are desperatly trying to get together scientific evidence to prove there is something in it but have you ever tried to prove something that people don't fully understand like did the chicken come before the egg it's a nightmare!!
Believe me as soon as we have written evidence i'll be swinging from the rafters!!
		
Click to expand...

 Surely you should 'desperatly' try and get that scientific evidence BEFORE launching a product on the market? Sorry being an accountant I only deal in FACTS.

P.S The egg came before the chicken because dinosaurs laid eggs before chickens evolved, chickens evolved from dinosaurs and therefore the egg would have been around before the chicken, not to mention that chickens are hatched from eggs so in order to become a viable life form there would need to be an egg for them to gestate within.


----------



## vallin (22 November 2011)

Dizzle said:



 Surely you should 'desperatly' try and get that scientific evidence BEFORE launching a product on the market? Sorry being an accountant I only deal in FACTS.

P.S The egg came before the chicken because dinosaurs laid eggs before chickens evolved, chickens evolved from dinosaurs and therefore the egg would have been around before the chicken, not to mention that chickens are hatched from eggs so in order to become a viable life form there would need to be an egg for them to gestate within.
		
Click to expand...

Exactamondo!


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			At the moment we are desperatly trying to get together scientific evidence to prove there is something in it but have you ever tried to prove something that people don't fully understand like did the chicken come before the egg it's a nightmare!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It is my job to collect scientific data, interpret it, then write a report which the lay person can understand for my clients. I do it week in, week out, dealing with complete intangibles, with myriad variables which are different each time, and data which if you do not interpret it correctly could lead to people breaking the law (and probably subsequently suing me for literally millions). I run a successful business on this basis, and if I were to say 'well, I reckon this is the case because look, Joe Public gave me a tenner and thinks I am right, but I can't actually prove it' my clients would laugh me out of the boardroom and I'd have to find another job. Luckily the people you deal with are clearly far less demanding!! 

I've also shown that there is a way of testing broiler chickens for lameness without ever needing to see them walk, lameness being a key welfare indicator for chickens bred for the meat industry, and been published in the Vet Record (scientific peer reviewed literature) to prove it!

It's actually not very hard to gather replicable data to prove something as basic as the efficacy of these bands...unless of course the data don't show what you would like them to. In which case anecdotal evidence is waaaay more useful.


----------



## rhino (22 November 2011)

Another scientist here, thank you for this thread, it has kept me very entertained this morning


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

gosh I really don't know how the rest of us manage to get scientific evidence for things  I even have evidence for stuff that we don't know 'how' it works just whether it does or doesn't. Mechanisms are helpful to know but not imperative.


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

ester said:



			gosh I really don't know how the rest of us manage to get scientific evidence for things  I even have evidence for stuff that we don't know 'how' it works just whether it does or doesn't. Mechanisms are helpful to know but not imperative.
		
Click to expand...

Even the clever maths people at CERN agree that you can have scientific evidence for something without knowing the mechanism....and even if it goes against all established science to date!

Mind you, I bet the guys at CERN would kill to know a mechanism right now!! Even if that was the 'oops, we made a rounding error' mechanism


----------



## rhino (22 November 2011)

Ooh look, nice and topical
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ance-shells-57m-settle-lawsuit-bracelets.html


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

CERN guys : err yeah, well everyone we know this shouldn't be possible but we think we found this.. but its ok we've got some more tests which should show that there is something else going on affecting the results. 


few months later: err that didn't work...


----------



## Trolt (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			people are willing to spend £100's of pounds on magnetic rugs and wraps and * is there really any scientific evidence to prove they really work??*

Click to expand...

Morris and Skalak in 2007 investigation called _Acute Exposure to a Moderate Strength Magnetic Field Reduces Edema Formation in Rats _

Which from my understanding said that you have two types of magnets: pulsating and static magnetic flow. Skalak looked at Static Magnetic Flow (SMF). Blood vessels, when exposed to a SMF would dilate, if they were already constricted. The blood vessels that were already constricted would dilate. Suggesting that SMF has a normalizing effect on blood vessels. This in turn would be beneficial to the healing process. 
Skalak is now taking this research further, for fear that the current results are caused by a regression of the mean. 


Ciomber and Aaron in 2005 Dec created an investigation into _The role of electrical stimulation in bone repair _ through the Orthopaedics Research Laboratory at Brown Medical School.
There research suggests that a Pulsating Magnetic Field can affect electrical current in tissue. This aids the healing of bone fractures. 

Neither are significant research, and both admit there are issues within their study and that further studies are required. 

However, these seems like a step in the right direction towards scientific research into magnetic therapy ... as oppose to MOJO bands where no research has commenced?

_ Edit - Should add I don't work for any magnetic company etc Just that before I buy products I tend to research the science behind them. Use magnetic boots/rugs on the horses because there is some scientific evidence that suggests it helps the blood flow and healing processes. That is my choice and I'm aware many people are sceptic. Was posting some of the research I found though to prove to becky6426 that there is at least scientific research in that field. Whereas I am yet to find any research into the science behind holograms .... _


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (22 November 2011)

vallin said:



			Exactamondo!
		
Click to expand...

don't you mean eggsactamondo? 



(sorry couldn't resist!)


----------



## Puppy (22 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Hi everyone if anyone in interested in MOJO'S let me know i work for them and for you sceptics the hundreds of people that call and email with their great feedback can't really all be wrong or conned can they....??
		
Click to expand...

LOL!! I'm sorry, but that did make me giggle. 

Ah, it's just like religion....


----------



## Llanali (22 November 2011)

If you can provide me an extract or preferably a full article, published in a journal with an impact factor of more than about 10, I would be keen to review it. 

Until such point, as Deborah Meaden would say...... I'm OUT!!


And, for the record, it's not about the horse knowing to disprove (!) the placebo theory as you are trying to..... It's the variance provided because the rider knew, or the owner knew...


----------



## squiz22 (22 November 2011)

Ok so I haven't read all the posts because there are LOADS but see this link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ance-shells-57m-settle-lawsuit-bracelets.html

I was given one of these bracelets to try and I thought it made a difference. i spoke to a lady who sold them in her tack shop and she said the same.. who knows maybe a placebo but I still use mine!


----------



## PapaFrita (22 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Ah, it's just like religion.... 

Click to expand...

Religion is free  (Except Scientology)


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

hey PF I reckon PF enterprises are missing a trick here! 

may I suggest that something like this .. 
http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/270633452497?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

plus something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warranty-..._Labels_LE&hash=item19caaecb75#ht_2463wt_1185

= a new PF franchise?
ps I just found this quote 'Using naturally occuring frequencies, MOJO Future Technolgie's products are programmed to help fine tune your body using a natural, drug free, non-transdermal method.'

non-transdermal.. must be magic then if having an effect!


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

ester said:



			ps I just found this quote 'Using naturally occuring frequencies, MOJO Future Technolgie's products are programmed to help fine tune your body using a natural, drug free, non-transdermal method.'

non-transdermal.. must be magic then if having an effect!  

Click to expand...

That's hilarious - so they work using naturally occurring frequencies that don't actually penetrate the skin. So if I were to come and stand next to you and hit a tuning fork, I could have the same effect?! In fact, my increased success eventing this year clearly has nothing to do with the training, and everything to do with the fact that I have been doing more bat surveys, and their naturally occurring ultrasonic frequency calls, have not been penetrating my skin. I didn't do much bat work last year, so the evidence is clear. Surveying bats increases your ability eventing.


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

are there non naturally occurring frequencies?

Right excellent plans to gate crash SC bat surveys next year.


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 November 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I didn't do much bat work last year, so the evidence is clear. Surveying bats increases your ability eventing.
		
Click to expand...

Seems perfectly logical to me. 
Just as logical as saying last time I fell off I was wearing a hat and didn't die therefore the hat saved my life. 

ETA, do different species of bat affect different disciplines? i.e. would fruit bats be better for SJ?


----------



## Llanali (22 November 2011)

I have bats at home. I have had the worse competing year in a while. Bang goes that theory. 

I actually think if an individual chooses to use them and they help, then largely it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks BUT I will not be conned with back on envelope calculations and loony tunes science.


----------



## Llanali (22 November 2011)

Yuk can't edit on phone. Should I I will not agree with people being conned...


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

good luck on your fruit bat search juno!


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 November 2011)

ester said:



			good luck on your fruit bat search juno! 

Click to expand...

Actually I've discovered on another forum that pole cats are better.


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Seems perfectly logical to me. 
Just as logical as saying last time I fell off I was wearing a hat and didn't die therefore the hat saved my life. 

ETA, do different species of bat affect different disciplines? i.e. would fruit bats be better for SJ?
		
Click to expand...

Mostly this year I have surveyed horseshoe bats. I think that says it all.


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

Llanali said:



			I have bats at home. I have had the worse competing year in a while. Bang goes that theory.
		
Click to expand...

You clearly have the wrong kind of bats. Find some horseshoe bats and your success will improve, but only if you send me £24.99 to verify your bats. In return, I will send you a holographic sticker in which I have embedded bat calls (I have lots recorded and saved on my computer, so you can even choose the species, I obviously recommend the horseshoe ones for best results, though these carry a £2 surcharge), and I guarantee your competing might improve.


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 November 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Mostly this year I have surveyed horseshoe bats. I think that says it all. 

Click to expand...

Ah so my huge scentific brain had made the link to species without having any evidence of it.


----------



## photo_jo (22 November 2011)

Llanali said:



			I have bats at home. I have had the worse competing year in a while. Bang goes that theory. 
.
		
Click to expand...

But did you survey them?


----------



## photo_jo (22 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Actually I've discovered on another forum that pole cats are better.
		
Click to expand...

Are those like pole dancers but hairier?


----------



## stencilface (22 November 2011)

Horseshoe bats are amazing (esp the ones in buckfastleigh) but I don't get any exciting bats near me - too far oop north.  There's no hope


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Horseshoe bats are amazing (esp the ones in buckfastleigh) but I don't get any exciting bats near me - too far oop north.  There's no hope  

Click to expand...

You think it is coincidence that a large proportion of the top event riders live in the south central/south west region following the pattern of distribution for the horseshoe bat? You think Matt Ryan chose south Wales by chance, or that the location of Badminton is a random thing? I think not.....


----------



## ester (22 November 2011)

I think buckfastleigh was on countryfile or similar convo to camera went..

' so do you think we are going to see any bats this evening?'

'well hopefully'

if they had turned around they would have seen them as they were visible to one and all behind them!


----------



## Polotash (22 November 2011)

Loving this thread. For those of you who are also amused at the pseudo-science read Ben Goldacres book "Bad Science". He de-bunks lots of these rubbish claims!


----------



## Saratoga (22 November 2011)

You lot have cheered me up today


----------



## Dizzle (22 November 2011)

OMG, this makes so much sense! I moved my horse earlier this year to an event yard, when the evenings started getting darker I noticed that there were quite often bats flying around. We did some dressage earlier this year and were noted to be much improved


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

Dizzle said:



			OMG, this makes so much sense! I moved my horse earlier this year to an event yard, when the evenings started getting darker I noticed that there were quite often bats flying around. We did some dressage earlier this year and were noted to be much improved 

Click to expand...

You will note that this is my technology - you will therefore need to forward me £24.99 forthwith or I guarantee your improvement might not continue. I am pleased, however, that you have noted the requirement to be involved, even in a tenuous way, with eventing in order for my 'bat-win' technology to work. Thankyou for your evidence, I shall use it on my website.


----------



## stencilface (22 November 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			You think it is coincidence that a large proportion of the top event riders live in the south central/south west region following the pattern of distribution for the horseshoe bat? You think Matt Ryan chose south Wales by chance, or that the location of Badminton is a random thing? I think not..... 

Click to expand...

Hmm, but all the good showjumpers are northern, so maybe they are reliant on something else.  Any claims and 'evidence' for that - distribution of whippets maybe?!


----------



## SpottedCat (22 November 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Hmm, but all the good showjumpers are northern, so maybe they are reliant on something else.  Any claims and 'evidence' for that - distribution of whippets maybe?! 

Click to expand...

I can only go on the evidence of my increased eventing success, which is directly correlated with my level of bat surveying. As I am not a showjumper, I would struggle to provide the required evidence for you, though I feel Juno is on to something with his polecat theory. I have never been asked to survey polecats so I don't have any evidence to provide you with.


----------



## weevil (25 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			At the moment we are desperatly trying to get together scientific evidence to prove there is something in it but have you ever tried to prove something that people don't fully understand like did the chicken come before the egg it's a nightmare!!
Believe me as soon as we have written evidence i'll be swinging from the rafters!!
		
Click to expand...

So hang on, you're flogging a product for £30 on the basis of some claims that you have no evidence to support (and by that, I mean scientific evidence, not just anecdotes from gullible people).
In the industry I work in we generally have to back up any claims of efficacy with actual data before being allowed to market a product...


----------



## Puppy (25 November 2011)

Ha! Weevil I was hoping you wouldn't see this thread as I just knew it would be bad for your blood pressure 

That's another stall I shall have to steer you away from at Burghley then...


----------



## little_legs (25 November 2011)

Well I have to say I was not going to be a believer when I went by the stand a Burghley, but I had time to kill as the A1 was shut due to the plane crash, so when I was aproached to try one on by the chaps on the stand, myself and my friend thought well why not. ( we had, had a couple of pints of cider mind you)

I was hooked and amazed and went home taking about 'the Mojo man'..............I didn't part with any money as I was going back Sunday minus the cider to see if it was all true, took some friends with me and they to were amazed by 'the mojo man' 30 minutes later we had two human and 3 horse sets of mojos.!


I wear mine all the time, Is suffer with lower back pain when walking so much so I have to stop and rest for a while but since wearing my mojo I get slight pain but not bad enough to stop me walking.

My partners horse is very spooky, but since having his mojos on his bridle at events he is so much more relaxed.

Believe what you like......................!

I know that some of the Burghley 4* eventers are trying and liking them !


Jane


----------



## weevil (25 November 2011)

Well given that even the makers of some of these holographic bracelets have admitted that there is no science behind their claims I won't be parting with my money any time soon. There are much cheaper ways to prove the power of the placebo!


----------



## weevil (25 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Ha! Weevil I was hoping you wouldn't see this thread as I just knew it would be bad for your blood pressure 

That's another stall I shall have to steer you away from at Burghley then... 

Click to expand...

I already had to be steered away from them
Ah well, I am having a rubbish day and mocking bad science is cheering me up greatly


----------



## lazybee (26 November 2011)

weevil said:



			Well given that even the makers of some of these holographic bracelets have admitted that there is no science behind their claims I won't be parting with my money any time soon. There are much cheaper ways to prove the power of the placebo!
		
Click to expand...


Yes homeopathy.


----------



## glamourpuss (26 November 2011)

I cannot seriously believe that people would pay money for such a load of pseudo-science mumbo jumbo...especially since someone linked to the company is saying they can't prove it works 

I would've thought any basic radomized controlled trial would work....but then I guess you're not going to publish the results of that if it doesn't show what you want are you


----------



## glamourpuss (26 November 2011)

Also if SAY the company what the company are spouting is true & these holograms do have an effect.....can they show us that they are safe & there are not any potentially harmful side effects.
No? Thought not.


----------



## Baydale (26 November 2011)

lazybee said:



			Yes homeopathy.
		
Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth, lazybee, and for what it's worth, I use both, and magnetic rugs too.  *Baydale listens for the mumblings of "more money than sense" and "all the gear no idea"....*


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 November 2011)

This thread has made me smile  thanks guys!


----------



## LEC (26 November 2011)

At least I know what to get SC for Christmas now.


----------



## TableDancer (26 November 2011)

LEC said:



			At least I know what to get SC for Christmas now.
		
Click to expand...

That made me titter  How about a polecat, though, now she's conquered the eventing with her bat strategy?

More seriously, I accept all the scientists' perspective on this product, and I can absolutely understand that if this is your perspective you can no more countenance using a Mojo than taking a twig and going to search for water. The lack of scientific back up is indeed frustrating.

However, I belong to that unfashionable group who believe "There are more things in heaven and on earth, Horatio..." (apologies if I've misquoted but you get my drift) so the lack of evidence and understanding and basic scientific rationale doesn't completely rule it out for me. I'm a Christian, so I have long ago had to compromise my purely analytical approach to life on occasion, I've also seen a ghost - twice, as it happens. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I believe we are arrogant if we believe that just because we can't prove something it can't be true. I have a first degree and an MBA, a long and varied career, and I'm well aware of the process of scientific hypothesis testing. However, I still choose to go "off piste" when I feel like it, and I'm of the view the universe holds plenty of surprises for us yet - who knows, maybe this is one  

There are plenty of fashionable products for which the scientific "proof" is pretty spurious, by the way: what about joint supplements? They are struggling to generate categoric evidence that these work at all (who knew that that Cortaflex trial they bang on about was based on a sample of 25 horses? I didn't till my vet told me yesterday  )

That's not to say that there aren't many charlatans out there selling rubbish to the gullible/desperate. They are probably in the majority. I just felt like wading in on the other side of this debate as there are so many intelligent, articulate contributors on the one side already


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 November 2011)

TableDancer said:



			However, I belong to that unfashionable group who believe "There are more things in heaven and on earth, Horatio..." (apologies if I've misquoted but you get my drift) so the lack of evidence and understanding and basic scientific rationale doesn't completely rule it out for me. I'm a Christian, so I have long ago had to compromise my purely analytical approach to life on occasion, I've also seen a ghost - twice, as it happens. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I believe we are arrogant if we believe that just because we can't prove something it can't be true. I have a first degree and an MBA, a long and varied career, and I'm well aware of the process of scientific hypothesis testing. However, I still choose to go "off piste" when I feel like it, and I'm of the view the universe holds plenty of surprises for us yet - who knows, maybe this is one 

Click to expand...

Funny you should you say this TD.  Whilst sitting in a very long traffic jam earlier today, I was thinking about this thread (sad I know) and wondered where the whole 'Religion' debate would sit - there's billions of people who believe in a Higher Being of one form or another but diddly squat scientific evidence to support their theories - doesn't stop them believing and, for many, finding comfort from it though does it?

Shall I also start on the Santa Claus theory.......  

Lets be honest - civilisation wouldn't have moved very far forward if a whole bunch of people hadn't noticed 'something' and decided to investigate it further.  Can you imagine Isaac Newton (for example) observing the apple falling to the ground and instead of investigating why, shrugging his shoulders and saying well no-one's showed me any scientific proof as to why that's happened....?

Perhaps some things just take time........


----------



## SpottedCat (26 November 2011)

TableDancer, as it happens I agree with you - any scientist would - but no-one is saying they should provide the mechanism for *how* it works, just that it *does* - and that would be an extremely simple experiment that most undergrads could do. 

I did know that about cortaflex BTW - why do you think I only bought it when I found it for a tenner?!  That's a sum I'm happy to throw down the drain


----------



## Baydale (26 November 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			Funny you should you say this TD.  Whilst sitting in a very long traffic jam earlier today, I was thinking about this thread (sad I know) and wondered where the whole 'Religion' debate would sit - there's billions of people who believe in a Higher Being of one form or another but diddly squat scientific evidence to support their theories - doesn't stop them believing and, for many, finding comfort from it though does it?

Shall I also start on the Santa Claus theory.......  

Lets be honest - civilisation wouldn't have moved very far forward if a whole bunch of people hadn't noticed 'something' and decided to investigate it further.  Can you imagine Isaac Newton (for example) observing the apple falling to the ground and instead of investigating why, shrugging his shoulders and saying well no-one's showed me any scientific proof as to why that's happened....?

Perhaps some things just take time........ 

Click to expand...

What's the Santa Claus theory?  And don't you dare try and tell me that he doesn't exist.


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			What's the Santa Claus theory?  And don't you dare try and tell me that he doesn't exist.  

Click to expand...

Of course he exists 

But the Scientists may try to tell you he doesn't 

No pressies for them on Chrimbie Day......


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

Stayed away from this thread for a while as i really had no other comment to make and have now returned to smiling!!
We are certainly not con artists after peoples money for nothing we have given hundreds away for people to trial and the mojo's horse and human are now selling through recomendation which is an amazing result considering the lack of scientific evidence there is.
Just in case anyone is wondering out there we are not a muliti million pound company that can afford the hundreds of thousands of pounds it would take to try to get the evidence but a small family run company comprising of at most 5 people so if anyone out there would be interested in helping us get this scientific evidence we need we would be very gratefull of your help in pointing us in the right direction.
And to those few who have tried Mojo's and believe they can help people like we do a big high 5 to you


----------



## ester (29 November 2011)

but the 'technology' has come from elsewhere, and has been disproved or can you categorically say that yours are different (apart from the packaging).

£100k?  oh I don't know, PhD students are pretty cheap


----------



## weevil (29 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			if anyone out there would be interested in helping us get this scientific evidence we need we would be very gratefull of your help in pointing us in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

So why do you have a whole page on your website extolling the virtues of this fantastic technology if you have no evidence to back up your claims and, more importantly, no evidence that this is safe, and freely admit that you do not know how it works?
A quick literature search throws up a randomised placebo-controlled trial which showed that the hologram bracelets had absolutely no effect on human balance or stability...


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

Mojos are different yes as they hold negative ions as well as having the hologram


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

And yes I do admit I don't know scientifically how they work but I have used one for the last 2 yrs for my practically rebuilt knee and I do benefit from wearing a mojo


----------



## weevil (29 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Mojos are different yes as they hold negative ions as well as having the hologram
		
Click to expand...

and what do these negative ions do???


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

Give a feeling of well being


----------



## mtj (29 November 2011)

Somebody please tell me this is a wind up.


----------



## rhino (29 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Give a feeling of well being
		
Click to expand...








Thank you so, so much, I needed that!


----------



## weevil (29 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Give a feeling of well being
		
Click to expand...

PMSL - well that explains it 
I wonder if sticking your arm in salt water will give the same feeling of well-being, lots of negative ions in there...


----------



## bounce (29 November 2011)

becky6426 said:



			Mojos are different yes as they hold negative ions as well as having the hologram
		
Click to expand...

How many ions do they emit?


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

Over 1000


----------



## bounce (29 November 2011)

Sorry, can you expand on that measurement a little.  It currently doesn't sound any different to the negative ions around you whilst you are out in the fresh air riding the horses to be honest.  And how are those ions being produced from the bracelet?


----------



## ester (29 November 2011)

It seems odd to have no mention of negative ions on the website, 

http://www.mojoeurope.com/about.asp
which also says this (I am questioning the constant state of research statement) 

'We are in a constant state of research and development to stay at the forefront of this exciting new frontier. Watch for new products coming, and check out our "Opportunity Rocks" page if you would like to get involved in this fast growing and dynamic industry.' 

also from the help http://www.mojoeurope.com/help.asp if you click on I need more information about this product it takes you nowhere.


----------



## Llanali (29 November 2011)

Only 1000? Per bracelet? 

I'm having such fun. I haven't discussed ions with this level of seriousness since my biomedical and bio chemical degree days.


----------



## ester (29 November 2011)

lol I'm leaving you lot with the ions!


----------



## SpottedCat (29 November 2011)

I'd just like to pick up on something Becky has said in an earlier post - about them not being con-artists out to con people out of money. I would like to state categorically now that I do not for one second think they are con-artists or trying to con people, I think they genuinely believe these work. All kinds of people believe all kinds of weird and wonderful things help them, not least all the top riders who have lucky x/y/z - that doesn't mean it has any effect on them apart from the psychological. 

That said, there _are_ a lot of randomised trials which show that the mind can do amazing things if the person just believes in it - my favourite recent one is the trial which showed that if a patient believes they are being given a strong pain killer, they are likely to request less of it - so they believe the analgesic effect is greater than it really is. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=pubmed&uid=11406341&cmd=showdetailview&indexed=google

Therefore the effects people perceive from using these bands may be real to them, even if a controlled double blind study would (or as is the case has!) show that the bands do precisely nothing.


----------



## becky6426 (29 November 2011)

Thankyou spottedcat for not defending me but stating your feelings on the subject I was beginning to feel a bit of joke but I really do believe these help people not everyone granted but if we can help people feel better in themselves and they're day to day life that's what matters to us


----------



## weevil (29 November 2011)

Ditto SC that I don't think the people selling these bands are con artists. I fully accept that many people believe they work - but then the placebo effect is very well documented!
The main issue I have is with any product that has a flashy website making various claims about the benefits of their technology without a scrap of actual evidence to back it up.


----------



## stencilface (29 November 2011)

Found out at the weekend that my mum bought one of these at Osberton, safe to say I couldn't take the pee too long without her bringing up the magnets and homeopathy stuff I use on my horse.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 December 2011)

Ah, thanks!!

Have just settled down with a nice brandy, so mebbe this a bit teccy for this time of night, but will have a look when in right frame of mind.

Am not sure about them TBH. had a look on their website and their "athletes testimonies" were from people no-one has ever heard of and certainly no "celebrities" from the equestrian world. Now if William FP or Mary King for instance had used them and was convinced, then that might be something, but I've yet to be convinced, other than maybe placebo effect.

As I'm employed in the fitness industry (plus have a dicky knee and a dicky back) I'd be very interested IF something was proven to be effective at improving performance AND pain reduction, but I'd need more scientific trials, personally.


----------



## ace87 (7 December 2011)

It's worth mentioning Derren Brown's Experiment's here I feel...

Did anyone see the one on luck?! Derren Brown made seemingly unlucky people 'lucky' by instilling it into their community. 
He started by sending a reporter in to ask people a very simple question "have you heard about the lucky dog?" from there, he cleverly managed to pursuede a community that a statue no one took any notice of was 'lucky' and they should pat it on the head...and the more the rumour grew the more people were patting on the head and then associating luck with it, from winning a couple of quid on a scratch card, to a new job etc. He even got one bloke to bet his life savings on the roll of a dice. 

My point is... there isn't any harm in creating something that *might* benefit people. Derren Brown lied to people - even to the man who put his life savings on a bet but it didn't hurt anyone. In fact it gave them positivity and enriched their lives by making them look for opporunities they previously would have dismissed because they thought they were 'unlucky'. 

So surely MOJO bands are similar to this? I see no harm if people want to pay for them and if they then, because they are expecting to be more focused and calmer and blah blah, become those things because they are making themselves more focused, calmer, more flexible etc by expecting it and looking for it?

Anyway my two pennies worth - can't explain how it would work on animals tbh!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 January 2012)

^ Rhino made me. 


So has anyone bought a new bling quantum browband recently?


----------



## angelish (23 January 2012)

Faracat said:








^ Rhino made me. 


So has anyone bought a new bling quantum browband recently?
		
Click to expand...

not today  but thinking of buying some off them rhythm babbles to settle my crazy horse for our first ODE ,do you think anyone will laugh at me ?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 January 2012)

No, they'll all want them too.


----------



## tallyho! (24 January 2012)

I want one now.... Any Bogof deals??


----------



## JessandCharlie (24 January 2012)

My browband has kryptonite crystals in it so there!  

The guy on the MOJO stand at Olympia also told me they'd been published in the lancet  I can't find any trace of this though. 

Give him his due, it was a beautifully rehearsed speech he gave.

J&C


----------



## Super_Kat (25 January 2012)

I feel I should add my input as a MOJO convert.
I heard about these and though what tosh, but I was curious to go and see them at Olympia.
In May last year I broke my left thumb (took off a big chunk right on the joint) and ever since I haven't had a full range of movement and it's been very painful. In October I smashed my right wrist on the pommel of my stock saddle when one of my youngsters had a hissy fit, I must have damaged a tendon or something as my little finger and the one next to it caused me immense pain when bending them.
I bought a MOJO at Olympia with the mindset that if it doesn't work then whats £30. Within 24 hours all pain had subsided and I had all movement back, the only time I experience any pain is when somebody shakes my right hand (thats brings me to tears).
Is there any science behind it? No. Does it work for me? Yes. I will be purchasing the horse ones to use on my remaining youngster as she has a few screws loose, an ideal candidate


----------



## BombayMix (25 January 2012)

weevil said:



			and what do these negative ions do???
		
Click to expand...




becky6426 said:



*Give a feeling of well being*

Click to expand...

Just like this thread - so they do work! A thread about MOJO has left a sense of well being for me


----------

